# handyrechnung



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

Hallo suche dringend hilfe oder tipps.Habe eine handyrechnung in höhe von 405 euro bei debitel.Das prob liegt darin,es sind alles nur sms und zu zeiten wo ich auf der arbeit war.In dieser firma müssen handys ausbleiben,aber es wurden in ca 1 std 57 sms versendet.Debitel meint,ich soll beweisen dass ich diese sms nicht schrieb da sie ja von meinem handy aus gesendet wurden..diese shit nummer ist 017286665  was kann ich tun?


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 April 2005)

86665 wäre eine (chat?)*-SMS-Nummer der Firma "materna".
gib die mal hier ein:
http://www.t-mobile.de/premiumsms/1,7528,7833-_,00.html
(musst runterscrollen)

lies mal das:
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/107385/index.html


> Das Amtsgericht Aachen hat entschieden, dass Telefongesellschaften mit Hilfe eines Einzelverbindungsnachweises die willentliche Nutzung von so genannten Premium-SMS-Diensten durch ihre Kunden beweisen müssen. In dem zur Entscheidung anstehenden Fall hatte sich eine Kundin eines Mobilfunkanbieters geweigert, eine Monatsrechnung von 1307 Euro zu bezahlen. Sie zahlte lediglich 76 Euro für unbestrittene Verbindungen und behielt die restliche Summe ein.


lies auch hier:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/premium-sms.php

--> Rechtsanwalt?

(*): in einer anderen, nicht offiziellen Anbieterliste steht da "chat"


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

Ich danke euch recht herzlichst....in meiner abrechnung steht SMS.Der von debitel wurde recht frech am telefon und meinte ich soll zahlen und fertig.Mich macht das absolut fertig..tiefpunkt.
Vielen lieben dank.

Doris


----------



## User Nr 2528 (27 April 2005)

du läßt dich von den Frechheiten einer solchen Backe nicht einschüchtern, sondern notierst dir Gesprächszeit und Namen solcher Mitarbeiter oder verlangst deren Vorgesetzten. Beschwerde folgt. Und dann laß dich nicht entmutigen sondern vertraue auf die Tips und Erfahrungen hier im Forum.


----------

